# Hi - Started Heathers diet have some questions....



## ERINSTANDAGE (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi - I just came off the Elaine Gotscall SCD diet and am trying Heathers diet. The two are almost opposite!







I got much better with the SCD diet, but went backwards some lately and was thinking of trying something different. I've been on calcium 3x day for a few weeks now; really just starting Heather's diet within the last few days. There must be something to it as I ate sweet potatoes mashed with brown sugar at Christmas (a no-no







on scd, but my favorite dish)and I was waiting for an attack. Instead I did incrediably well the next day. My questions are these: I'm not really sure about what to eat as far as rice is concerned. Is Minute Rice okay? Any type of rice? Rice a Roni - or maybe it has too many other ingredients/preservatives/junk?Why is french and sourdough bread recommended? What is different from it than regular white bread - I guess that's what I'm really asking? Can I use regular old flour for baking?And finally, if looking at ingredients if it says wheat flour it should be okay, but if it says Whole wheat flour steer clear, right?Sorry - so many questions.







I'm not too smart as to what is soluable and insoluable beyond the very basics. Thanks guys - you are all the best!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Erin - Hope you're continuing to feel better. For your questions:>My questions are these: I'm not really sure about what to eat as far as rice is concerned. Is Minute Rice okay? Any type of rice? Rice a Roni - or maybe it has too many other ingredients/preservatives/junk?Any kind of rice, including brown rice, is a great source of soluble fiber. Brown rice is actually one of the few safe whole grains for IBS (along with oatmeal). Watch out for wild rice, which is not really a rice but a grass and higher in insoluble fiber. And Rice a Roni does have some nasty ingredients in the seasoning packet, so be careful there.Why is french and sourdough bread recommended? What is different from it than regular white bread - I guess that's what I'm really asking? Any kind of white bread is just fine. Choose your own favorite, but do try and make sure it's freshly baked and doesn't have preservatives and such. Just white flour, yeast, salt, water. Can I use regular old flour for baking?Yes - regular all purpose baking flour is refined wheat flour, or white flour. It's had the bran, with the insoluble fiber, removed.And finally, if looking at ingredients if it says wheat flour it should be okay, but if it says Whole wheat flour steer clear, right?As a rule, yes. When something is whole wheat, the ingredients usually specify that.Best,Heather


----------



## ERINSTANDAGE (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanks much Heather. I've been eating alot of minute rice since starting, I'm sure I'm getting deficient on some nutrition though!







So, I've got to expand. I just haven't been able to go to the grocery store yet. Thanks so much for responding and thanks for the book and effort you put forth.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi ErinsJust to say I tried SCD for ulcerative colitis (IBD) for 3 weeks. Was so bored & felt I lacked vit B as I don't eat read meat. I started Heathers diet in March & still follow the basic principles altho' my IBD is in remission due to strong drugs. Heathers diet really helped to soothe my bowel & stopped me having pains/ several toilet trips in the morning. I try to stick to the basic soluble fibre principles now as I notice that if I have insoluble on an empty stomach I'll have more bloating.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Also, I take a strong solgar multivit every day as I don't have wheat or cows milk products.


----------

